# Are ambidextrous controls important to your firearms preps?



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I for the life of me can't understand why there aren't more ambidextrous firearms out of the box. I never understood why the military too, after all this time still doesn't put ambi controls as a standard on issue weapons like the M4 and M16 when there are so many lefthanded users and a person can need to switch to weakhand shooting for better cover or being hurt. I finally got around to changing out my charging handle on my AR-15 to an ambi charging handle after deciding it was just better off in speed of manipulation, having it instead of always working around the standard charging handle as a lefty, because it was standard. Now the rifle is set up with that and the shortened modified ambi safety. The magazine release and bcg release are useable for both, but I may change them out. I've had lots of AR's and always left them, but is it the best choice. I went to the range with a buddy the other day and taught him to run the AR having never fired one before. He loved it of course and wants one bad now. He doesn't have much firearms experience though, but they are a good rifle and he ran it well for the first time. The added ambi controls makes it very useable for both users whether righty or lefty and I think that's important in shtf firearm preps seeing how you may need have someone run a weapon you have and they may be a lefty or a righty. How do you feel about it?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I am sure the President agrees with you. Remember he shoots skeet "all the time", but he just has that right-handed Citori. You would think Browning would be pretty happy to have the endorsement of the President of the United States shooting one of their guns "all the time" and they would have thought to send him the left-handed model...


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Inor said:


> I am sure the President agrees with you. Remember he shoots skeet "all the time", but he just has that right-handed Citori. You would think Browning would be pretty happy to have the endorsement of the President of the United States shooting one of their guns "all the time" and they would have thought to send him the left-handed model...
> 
> View attachment 2750


You would think. That "I like Wookies, Nobel prize winner for doing nothing but being a scumbag liar" Obamalamadingdong thinks we actually believe he supports guns too and shoots skeet regularly is nothing but laughable. :lol:


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I like neutral guns but most revolvers aren't to me which is one of the reasons I don't have any. Most modern revolvers have a righthanded cylinder release and release to the left for a righty to eject the shells and reload with. Some manufacturers do a lefty model, but than you're still not getting ambi, your getting dedicated. I'm looking at getting a bear and wild animal based sidearm to carry into the north deep woods in the future and that's a problem for me seeing as the best calibers to have for that seem to be .44 magnum and others normally dedicated to revolvers. I may have to go hardcore and buy a Desert Eagle.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm left handed and have over the many years learned to manipulate a rifle and pistol made for right handed folks. For a rifle, I actually don't like left handed models. For pistols, the only requirement is that the mag release be on the right side.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I've learned to manipulate them also as a lefty, but it's still not optimum. It's adapting skills and that's good, but seconds count and I can manipulate controls for a lefty way faster than righty controls. Especially a safety.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

My mother drank and worshiped Satan, so I'm left eye dominant, and left handed. I have gotten so used to right handed weapons that I don't think I could get used to a left hand weapon. My 1911 has a standard safety on it because when I tried an ambi, my big thumb would push it on when I was shooting. I just use right handed firearms and when I'm at the range, I make sure to scream at the top of my lungs, "I'M NOT AN ANIMAL!"


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

I am left handed. When I retired I had never shot a left handed gun. When I retired I sold the two long guns I inherited and vowed to buy lefthanded. The first year I purchased left handed AR15, Ruger Gunsite Scout 308 and Standard Model 77 308.

I whole heartedly agree; it is crazy for the military not to give left handed troops left handed weapons.

I will say this about being left handed. I can use my right hand better than right handlers can use their left.

The average left hander's IQ is three points higher than average and five points higher than right handlers. The children of one left and one right handed parent average exceeds seven points. I do not know if this is true or I was told to make me feel better. I never tried researching it because I like believing it. So no I cannot document it.

Regardless I like being left handed.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I am right handed, I have one weapon that the mag release can be moved to the left side if wanted, I have another weapon with a safety that sticks out on both sides, I wish is was like the mag release and could be move over if wanted, not a deal breaker, but I would have liked it better if it was only on one side and could be moved is needed.


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

My son is right handed, but shoots left. I was looking for a lefty auto or pump shotgun to get him for Christmas. I have always heard about Ithaca guns, but never had one. The Ithaca Mod 37 has a bottom eject. Good for either hand. Guess what he is getting.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

It's funny. I'm left handed but I only have decent sight in my right eye. I some vision out of my left but am considered legally blind in that eye. I've been that way since birth. That means I shoot pistols left handed and rifles right handed. Switching weapons is not a problem for me. That being said I wish more pistols had ambi safeties at least.



Meangreen said:


> I make sure to scream at the top of my lungs, "I'M NOT AN ANIMAL!"


Is that open for debate???????



PalmettoTree said:


> I will say this about being left handed. I can use my right hand better than right handlers can use their left.
> 
> *The average left hander's IQ is three points higher than average and five points higher than right handlers. The children of one left and one right handed parent average exceeds seven points.* I do not know if this is true or I was told to make me feel better. I never tried researching it because I like believing it. So no I cannot document it.
> *
> Regardless I like being left handed*.


I agree, we are smarter, better lookin............I have also heard that the majority of Presidents, scientists and scholars are left handed. And yet lefties are only about 7% of the population.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

inceptor said:


> It's funny. I'm left handed but I only have decent sight in my right eye. I some vision out of my left but am considered legally blind in that eye. I've been that way since birth. That means I shoot pistols left handed and rifles right handed. Switching weapons is not a problem for me. That being said I wish more pistols had ambi safeties at least.
> 
> Is that open for debate???????
> 
> I agree, we are smarter, better lookin............I have also heard that the majority of Presidents, scientists and scholars are left handed. And yet lefties are only about 7% of the population.


Don't forget we're also more ambidextrous being forced to deal with weak handed tasks more, which makes us better in bed I'm told because we can use both hands so well. :mrgreen:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm also left handed. I learned to shoot back in the dark ages and all firearms were right handed. The only dedicated lefty gun I own is a Savage bolt action 22 magnum. The only amidexterous gun I have is one of my 1911's, and that's just the safety. The mag release on a 1911 is real easy to manipulate with your trigger finger. 
It is true that I prefer revolvers, lever action rifles and those that have a Garand-style safety, and shotguns that have tang mounted safeties.
Perhaps that's why today my .223 rifle is a Mini 14. 
Switching from the M-14 to the M-16 was problematic, that dadburned selector switch was awkward.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a southpaw friend that has shot an Ithaca M37 shotgun for years. When he found out the safety button could be switched for lefties he had it done. Totally screwed with his head. Apparently the years of muscle memory he had built up were not easy to overcome. The bird takes flight he puts the safety on, the pheasants love him and his cuss jar sees it's share of quarters.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I'm also left handed. I learned to shoot back in the dark ages and all firearms were right handed. The only dedicated lefty gun I own is a Savage bolt action 22 magnum. The only amidexterous gun I have is one of my 1911's, and that's just the safety. The mag release on a 1911 is real easy to manipulate with your trigger finger.
> It is true that I prefer revolvers, lever action rifles and those that have a Garand-style safety, and shotguns that have tang mounted safeties.
> Perhaps that's why today my .223 rifle is a Mini 14.
> Switching from the M-14 to the M-16 was problematic, that dadburned selector switch was awkward.


The M14 is a pretty good lefty rifle to me. I wish they issued me one in the 82nd when I was in, but it didn't happen. the safety is ambi, same as the mag release and a change out to an extended bolt stop can make it much more right handed friendly for releasing the locked back bolt on an empty mag. One very important purchase for me coming up is replacing the Scout M1A I foolishly sold off.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Seneca said:


> I have a southpaw friend that has shot an Ithaca M37 shotgun for years. When he found out the safety button could be switched for lefties he had it done. Totally screwed with his head. Apparently the years of muscle memory he had built up were not easy to overcome. The bird takes flight he puts the safety on, the pheasants love him and his cuss jar sees it's share of quarters.


At least he always has money for tolls.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Quote Originally Posted by Meangreen View Post
I make sure to scream at the top of my lungs, "I'M NOT AN ANIMAL!"
Is that open for debate???????

All is open to debate! :mrgreen:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

For years they Army train leftys to shot right handed. Then they gave up.
I have made it a point for many years to shoot both. If we go out back to shoot I try to shoot half right half left
Wife is right handed but shoots better lefty.
Many hands guns now have releases, safeties and Decocks that can be swapped or have both.
SR9C setup for either left or right out of the box.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

I am right handed. If it was flipped and I was left handed I would rather adapt and learn how to shoot and use a right handed gun. When my gun jams or becomes inoperable in combat during a SHTF stuation I would like my muscle memory to remain the same. I may have to throw down that left handed weapon and pick up a most likely right handed one laying around. Not having the muscle memory could cost you your life.

This is the same reason (after long consideration) I am not installing the  Magpul B.A.D Lever while it would be faster easier I find that it may be counter productive when in the likely event I have to ditch my weapon and pick up another.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

May help some on the AR15. amazing the world we live in you can find what you need and there are many other options.
AR-15 Brass Deflectors | Sinclair Intl

Relocate bolt release. I have a couple of these
Magpul B.A.D. Lever ? Battery Assist Device Review | Invictus Tactical Review

Selector
Ambidextrous Safety Selector For AR-15 Converts Safety Selector for Left or Right Hand Use


----------

